# 11-16-13 flounders



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Made a quick run this morning to get some flounders and the pass was all jacked up tried to hide from the wind and waves but was only met with hardly any fish and a ton of boats all fishing right on top of everyone so we picked up and ran up towards perdido and after a long run we got to one of our flounder spots and was met with very hungry and large fish,got our 30 And only had to throw back a couple smaller ones back at the house by noon to watch a little football.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

That's awesome. Need to post the picture in the gigging section they say they haven't seen any flounder in a while. LOL looks like you found em. congrats on a good day.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

nice. what did you catch them on?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice! That looks like a stud flounder in the middle.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice table of flatties. You guys are killing me. Going gigging tonight to see if I can stick a few.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The Pitt said:


> nice. what did you catch them on?


Most are caught on large tiger minnows , finger mullet and a couple on shrimp plastics with a 3/8 jig head . Depth ranges from 8 to 35 ft changing from spot to spot these were takin in deeper water .


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice! That looks like a stud flounder in the middle.


Largest was 21" with most at 14-16"


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

deltacreekflies said:


> That's awesome. Need to post the picture in the gigging section they say they haven't seen any flounder in a while. LOL looks like you found em. congrats on a good day.


We also gig and have had the same luck as everyone else , my theory is they are staying deeper for some reason .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

OK that does it! I want to go Flounder fishing with you guys! Great post and pic.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice work as always Tim. I've been trying to get mike to go but can't seem to pull him away from the house


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

As always, nice job fellas!

And liking your avatar too.









Jimmy


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Jimmy that was after a couple days last weekend . We had 96 in the pic - we were just goofing around


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

You didn't spear these diving? WOW


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> You didn't spear these diving? WOW


 The only holes in these fish are in the mouth!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lots of great eats in those flatties.
thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow nice catch! I was out their last week (pcola pass) and we caught about 30 all but 6 were keepers :/


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

*Never a dull moment*

I had a great time netting Tim and Cliff's fish all morning. Never a dull trip with these two guys :thumbup:. Can't wait to do it again. Cliff congrats on the 21" :notworthy:. Funny thing when Cliff hooked up the beast he thought it was a redfish and at the same time I had a nice one coming in. Tim grab the net and was headed my way when Cliff yells she is a doormat. So tim directs his attention to cliff's fish and netted it. He then came back to net my little 18" flounder. After that it was my turn on netting duty


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

this has been a great season for hook-n-line on flounder. maybe the gigin' will pick up now.


----------



## Lil Itchy (Nov 22, 2013)

Man, I would give anything to get on them like that. I am new to saltwater fishing. Those are some monsters


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys absolutely Kill Me !! No matter what you fish for you always win!


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

Kim said:


> OK that does it! I want to go Flounder fishing with you guys! Great post and pic.


me too. Actually I want to go gigging period.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

